
The New York City Subway Is Beyond Repair - thisisit
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2018/06/the-new-york-city-subway-is-beyond-repair/562472/?single_page=true
======
giankam
Maybe solvable problems... but where would these vehicles be parked? How would
positioning work since there's no GPS underground? And how to move vehicles
from surface to tunnels?

